# Looking for Schwinn Fender Brace 5501



## oldjoes (Oct 5, 2017)

Looking for Schwinn Fender Brace 5501 for a 1960 Deluxe Tornado I purchased, hopefully someone here can help me, broken one is pictured thanks
Tom


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 6, 2017)

I got some I took out of a rear fender from a 64 Schwinn American thay were bolted in so I think thay
are wald  thay are marked 26 m


----------



## oldjoes (Oct 12, 2017)

bobsbikes said:


> I got some I took out of a rear fender from a 64 Schwinn American thay were bolted in so I think thay
> are wald  thay are marked 26 mView attachment 687994 View attachment 687995 View attachment 687995 View attachment 688001




Thanks but they would be too short, front braces are longer than rear braces


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 12, 2017)

oldjoes said:


> Thanks but they would be too short, front braces are longer than rear braces



sorry but your post did not say front or rear I might have the front also I will look and let you know


----------



## oldjoes (Oct 15, 2017)

I found the original 5501 NOS brace on Ebay Yesterday, I now have everything I need for the Bike. Thanks.


----------

